# Pokemon that normally suck that are good



## shadow_lugia (Jan 4, 2009)

I could swear there was another thread like this, but I looked around and couldn't find anything >.>

Anyways, there are a lot of Pokemon that, sadly, undeniably are awful in battling. Of course, sometimes people can really lucky and kill with them. You can post those oddballs here.

For me (By the way, these are all in NetBattle, so they have all 31 IV's unless otherwise specified):

Gorebyss @ Leftovers
Amnesia, Baton Pass, Iron Defense, Surf
Bold
252 HP, 6 Defense, 252 Sp. Defense

I never really saw anyone who thought 'Gorebyss' when they heard the term 'BPer.' Of course, this Gorebyss is actually quite good at maxing out defenses and Baton Passing. It's very hard to faint if you don't take it out almost instantly. I like using it in a combo with my Glalie; max out as much as possible on defenses, Baton Pass to Glalie, lay down three layers of Spikes while the foe fails to defeat it, then murder with its high Sp. Attack and Ice Beam or Crunch. And if I get lucky, it can use Explosion if about to faint.

Lunatone @ Petaya Berry
Calm Mind, Hidden Power (Electric), Ice Beam, Psychic
Timid
251 Speed, 251 Sp. Attack, 8 Sp. Defense
30 IV's in Sp. Attack

I never really understood how, but this Lunatone will kill you. The Calm Minds will most definitely cost you if you don't prevent it from using it. Has good type coverage. I swear, people never expect this.
Tell me the truth; you never thought that Lunatone would make a good lead for a team.

Luvdisc @ Lum Berry
Attract, Ice Beam, Sweet Kiss, Toxic
Timid
4 HP, 252 Speed, 252 Sp. Attack

Well, it's not probably good by Pokemon standards, but it's good in Luvdisc standards. It can use Attract on all the males, which is the default gender on NetBattle that most people can't be bothered to change, so there are a lot of Attractable Pokemon out there. Toxic and Sweet Kiss can be doubled up in addition to this, so it's quite difficult to attack and you lose HP all the while. Ice Beam is to hurry it up. And another one of the Pokemon on the same team, a Ludicolo, knows Rain Dance to activate Swift Swim with. Of course, Blissey kills it (or anything, really), but whatever.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jan 10, 2009)

Pretty much any Pokemon can be good in contests, even if they do suck. For example, I had a Roselia, and I won a Beauty contest, even though all of its moves were Smart.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmm... I despise of Murkrow being so weak, as well as Fearow and Pidgeot.

But Whirlwind+Toxic+Roost is a nice strategy for them, you know.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 10, 2009)

Don't forget about Sucker Punch on Murkrow.

Pretty much any UU Pokemon that is slow can be excellent in Trick Room, like Ursaring, Parasect, Octillery, Absol, Magmortar etc.


----------



## see ya (Jan 10, 2009)

I've gotten beat 6-1 by a Jynx before. If I recall correctly, it's moveset was...

-Ice Beam
-Substitute
-Calm Mind
-Lovely Kiss

*shudder* Never underestimate a UU pokemon in the hands of someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 10, 2009)

Do fear pokemon count? =3

To be honest, I have never really battled anyone, as I don't have wifi. So the best I have seen are on youtube vids. Like this one where a Skitty kills off a few legandries on PBR...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 12, 2009)

^ Yay Skitty!!

Uh, I haven't battled people much due to lack of WI-FI :(


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 12, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ Yay Skitty!!


I know, it was so funny. I need to find that video again, but there are others like it...like this one with a chatot. 8D


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 13, 2009)

Yay Chatot :)

Shame to teh show off legendaries showing off teh powers.


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed some of them. I have a Solrock as a team builder in D/P who has unnaturally high stats for a Solrock.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 14, 2009)

^i smell a hack <.< >.> <.<... just kidding!


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Feb 2, 2009)

If you people like watching videos of people who win with uncommon Pokemon, I personally would suggest looking up the user Overhazard on YouTube. Most of the pokemon they use are UU, such as Masquerain, Mawile, Corsola, etc., and he/she (I have no idea if they're male or female) comes out with a win pretty often (and yes, takes down legendaries. It warms my heart to see a Plusle take out a Groudon.). 

In fact, it was that person who inspired my Sableye, Diamond (how original). 

This guy has saved me quite a few times. Granted, this was in the Battle Tower and not Wifi, but in this situation, it doesn't really matter: The most memorable time was when Diamond was my last pokemon, against three of my opponents four (yes, in doubles, so it was two-on-one to boot), down to half HP, and paralyzed. I came up with the win anyway. It took a bit of luck, and stalling with Will-O-Wisp and Recover, but it worked.

And for the record, no, it's not hacked and it doesn't have Wonder Guard. :P


----------

